# Avatar Fabrik!



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe reichlich mit dme wow-modelviewer geübt und stelle euch nun meine Dienste zur Verfügung!
Bitte beschreibt eure Wünsche mit Rasse, Geschlecht, Hintergrund/-farbe und Animation.


Achja: kennt ihr gute Seiten zum gratis uploaden ohne anmelden?^^


Gruß euer Abo


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

> Wie findet ihr meine Avatare?


??

Geht's nur mir so?? Welche sollen wir denn bewerten?? Ich seh hier nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick.


----------



## Geige (20. Mai 2008)

schon ok mach aber doch lieber was sinnvollse


~> Gold farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <~


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Geht's nur mir so?? Welche sollen wir denn bewerten?? Ich seh hier nix.
> 
> ...



danke für den link!
hab vergessen zu saegn: erst bewerten wenn ihr welche angeschaut habt^^
(zB mein eigener avatar, den ich aber bald auswechsle)

Ach ja: hab auch nen richtig tollen arthas drauf und warlocks kann ich auch gut ;P
btw mobs und creeps kann ich auch bedingt equippen (zb nem gnoll sulfuras geben xD)
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/gnollfu0.gif]


----------



## Assari (20. Mai 2008)

Bietet Ava Dienste an und weiß nicht wo man was uploaden kann, xD

Achja, und:

Mach was sinnvolleres, wie zum Beispiel Gold Framen o.ä


PS: Ich wünsch emir mal nen Signatur Macher Thread^^


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Sollen wir unsere Wünsche dir per Private Nachricht schicken, oder hier reinschreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön das jemand noch sowas macht! Leider ist mein ModelViewer für Mac etwas fehlerhaft. Um den für Windows zu benutzen müsste ich WoW nochmal unter Windows installieren, oder?

Kleine Frage : Wo ich mir deinen Avatar ansehe, kannst du das auch etwas größer machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Bietet Ava Dienste an und weiß nicht wo man was uploaden kann, xD
> 
> Achja, und:
> 
> ...



ich mag imageshack nicht...die wollen die weltherrschaft übernehmen....
und signaturen...pff omg... ka ob du texte meinst oder bilder weil ne mischung gibts auf klick


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Sollen wir unsere Wünsche dir per Private Nachricht schicken, oder hier reinschreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 einfach in den thread schreiben
und zweitens: ja kann ich! hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (20. Mai 2008)

dein link is ja mal geil^^ aber he kannst du mir vll auch so ne machen? also so ne animation mein buffed profil ist 


aremaron


----------



## Krimson (20. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> einfach in den thread schreiben
> und zweitens: ja kann ich! hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich sag mal so
Da kann ich das ja besser also das bild is 0/10 wert mehr auch net


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> dein link is ja mla geil^^ aber he kannst du mir vll auch so ne machen? also so ne animation mein buffed profil ist
> aremaron


 ich hab das armory equip reingemacht welche ani darfs sein_?


----------



## Aremaron (20. Mai 2008)

würd mal sagne "schlagen"^^ naja also was zu fury warrior halt passt also keine 2h schlag animation 


like you


----------



## Krimson (20. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> ich hab das armory equip reingemacht welche ani darfs sein_?


ich werde mir jetz mal eine signatur + bild machen und das dan hier hochladen dan sagt ihr mir mal wie ihr das findet


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> würd mal sagne "schlagen"^^ naja also was zu fury warrior halt passt also keine 2h schlag animation
> like you



verdammt ! fury warry_?
bei mir trägt er grad ein schild und die mainhand ist net da! vllt deff equip an?


----------



## Aremaron (20. Mai 2008)

komisch ihch hab grad in armory nachgeschaut udn da hatte ich mein off eq an^^ musste heut nur hdz 2 tanken mehr net vll hat armory das da aufgerufen


----------



## airace (20. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich werde mir jetz mal eine signatur + bild machen und das dan hier hochladen dan sagt ihr mir mal wie ihr das findet



ich freue mich drauf xD


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

jetzt läd die seite mal schleppend bis gar nicht und mal wird der server nciht gefunden Oo
mal wieder down?
edit: das ist sie wieder gleich ans werk
edit2: hmm mein modleview ist net up to date dein krieger ist halb nackt....vielleicht andere equip wünsche_?


----------



## Aremaron (20. Mai 2008)

jo ich schau grad und dnan plöptzlich findet er keine verbindung mehr


----------



## Krimson (20. Mai 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich freue mich drauf xD


wieso freust du dich schon trauf ??^^ naja werd mich jetz ran setzen ich lads dan hier hoch


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ja dann geb ich dir auch mal meine Bestellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gern meine Draenei Dame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aussehen tut diese wie das Bild meiner allvatar-Signatur nur mit der dunkel violetten Hautfarbe. Als Equip wäre Arena Season 2 notfalls 1 oder das 70er/60er blaue PvP Set und als Waffe Bannfluch ideal, nur der Helm sollte ausgeblendet sein. Als Animation hätte ich gerne die Caster Animation. (nicht die vom Heilen!) Der Hintergrund kann schwarz bleiben. Ist es auch möglich das man meine Draenei von nahen sehen könnte? Also nicht ganz so weit entfernt wie dein Krieger, eher so damit das ganze mehr oder weniger ausgefüllt wird.

Natürlich in Avatar-Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schonmal dafür ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (20. Mai 2008)

frauen pah^^

nochmla zu meiner bestellung! mein set kannst so halten was ich anhab aber bitte auch helm ausblenden thx


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> wieso freust du dich schon trauf ??^^ naja werd mich jetz ran setzen ich lads dan hier hoch


 ICH sollte eigentlich die avatar maschine machen
spar dir die arbeit ruhig ich glaub dir dass du gute anis machen kannst
und nen signatur thread kannst du selbst machen udn nicht meinen benutzen


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

the huntress: ich versuch so nah wie möglich aber bannfluch frisst ne menge speicher (avis dürfen max 50kb habne udn bannfluch+nahaufnahme=über 60kb

und aremaron:mit halb nackt meint ich dein char hab nur gürtel armschienen udn schueh an^^vllt magste n set oder etwas anders?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (20. Mai 2008)

geschafft!mit bannfluch auf nur 37kb! hoffe es gefällt dir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: heute ist nicht alle tage ich komm wieder keine frage!
bis morgen!
aremaron: sag mir bitte klipp und klar was du willst^^so wie huntress es gemacht hat war es gut zu deuten
bei dir sehe ich nur nen männlichen nackten draeni fury warry ohne gesichtsbeshcreibung aber mti helm^^

bis später


----------



## Krimson (20. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> geschafft!mit bannfluch auf nur 37kb! hoffe es gefällt dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so fertig ich hoffe es gefelt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank sieht toll aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (20. Mai 2008)

HI

Hier meine Bestellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach mir mal ein Jäger mit dem eq wo ich anhabe.. Name Pinguinkiler (sollte irgendwannmal umbenannt werden aber Ka wann). Hintergrund Schwarz und Bewegung ist egal..

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (20. Mai 2008)

hi hätte bitte nen orc krieger mit meinem equipp armory link siehe unten


----------



## Âlidâri (20. Mai 2008)

Ich kann erstens nen Sig.Macher selbst programmieren..2. wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme und auf meine, frisch formattiertem PC alles installiere auvch so welche machen..aber keine Lust sry..wer besondere Wünsche hat und dringend was individuelles will...kk^^


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Ich kann erstens nen Sig.Macher selbst programmieren..2. wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme und auf meine, frisch formattiertem PC alles installiere auvch so welche machen..aber keine Lust sry..wer besondere Wünsche hat und dringend was individuelles will...kk^^


das von mir siht viel besser aus als von dem und ich habs selber gemacht naja wollte mir eh eine machen hehe


----------



## Tk_Seppel (21. Mai 2008)

huhu ich hätt gern meine  jäger ausm armory http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...h&n=Gargrim

mit exakt dem selben eq wenns geht ^^

entweder laufend mit gezogener 2h waffe oder stehend mit bogen + schuss animation wenns geht^^ hintergrund schwarz plz ^^

mfg garg


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hätt gern nen Gnomen Pala der sich grad in T6 einen runterholt...mit Helm bitte sonst wird mir schlecht...naja .. is mir auch jetzt schon!


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern nen Gnomen Pala der sich grad in T6 einen runterholt...mit Helm bitte sonst wird mir schlecht...naja .. is mir auch jetzt schon!


ok mach ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol ^^ ne spass hehe


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

ich will grad eure anis machen und armory ist down (mal wieder) aber hier der gnom:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renzah (21. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe wenn in deinen avataren sätze oder wörter drin vorkommen, dass du dann nicht auch so viele rechtschreibfehler in denen machst


btw such dir was sinvolles und ich muss mich übergeben


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> ich hoffe wenn in deinen avataren sätze oder wörter drin vorkommen, dass du dann nicht auch so viele rechtschreibfehler in denen machst
> btw such dir was sinvolles und ich muss mich übergeben


 danke find dich auch nett


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Da ist wohl wem langweilig oder er will die Faulheit mancher unterstützen sich selbst ein Ava zu basteln, hmm? ^^


----------



## MadSquare (21. Mai 2008)

wwww.imageshack.us


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da ist wohl wem langweilig oder er will die Faulheit mancher unterstützen sich selbst ein Ava zu basteln, hmm? ^^


jupp mir war echt fad und muss mich bis zur klassenfahrt ein wenig unterhalten und da ich gern am modelviewer bastle dacht ich mir ne "avi-maschine" zu machen^^

edit: armory seit ner halben stunde off *schnarch*
edit2: schon fast ne stunde off..leute was ist das los?


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> jupp mir war echt fad und muss mich bis zur klassenfahrt ein wenig unterhalten und da ich gern am modelviewer bastle dacht ich mir ne "avi-maschine" zu machen^^



Geht mir nicht anders, werd wohl auch bald mal meine Priesterchen animiert in mein profil setzen.. mal sehn .. na denn, auf dass dir die Bestellungen nicht ausgehen *lach*


----------



## Euthansia (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, wenn es dir keine Umstände bereiten würde, hätte ich gerne ein animierten Avatar mit folgenden Wünschen:
1. Rasse: Nachtelf, weiblich
2.Rüstung: Seasion3 Brust, Handschuhe und Helm, Seasion2 Schultern.
3.Waffe: Bestrafer der Amani (Instanzloot aus Zul Aman, falls nicht möglich den Dolch, welcher vom neuen Markenhändler für 150 herokarken zu erwerben ist)
4. Animation: Dauerhaftes casten von Gedankenschinden mit einer schrägen Seitenperspektive
5. Hintergrund: Weiß erst mal, weil die Rüstung bereits so dunkel ist

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in den unteren links habe ich ein zwei Pics verlinkt, welche dir helfen sollten wie der Char selber aussehen sollte.

http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...0508-183101.jpg
http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use..._1211381375.jpg


----------



## webaction (21. Mai 2008)

Also da du sich grad anbietest, würd ich gern gebrauch davon machen. Ich würd mir gern einen Orc Hexer in Arena 2 Set wünschen =). Als animation würde mir einfach einfaches gehen ausreichen und hintergrund plzz schwarz =). 

MfG ich^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

bitte troll schurke mit t1 der verstummeln wirkt pls


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Mai 2008)

mach lieber was sinnvolles :
>>hordler hochspielen um allis zu ganken 
>>gold farmen
>>berufe skillen
>>> oder das beste bei dem Wetter : RL geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



t1 such ich grad waffen aus

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

hoffe euch gefallen meine avatare kann auch tolle hintergründe mit dem modelviewer machen postet einfach eure wünsche!

hier ist eins: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot_110zuc.bmp


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte gerne:
1.Troll Männlich der die großen langen hörner: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5250767_41fe91114b.jpg
2. Ein Jäger soll es sein mit vollem Tier 6 Equip und als Waffe Ein schönes großes Schwert, egal welches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Den Hintergrund bitte weiß damit man alles besser sieht und eventuell könnte er noch auf einem schnellen zul'amanischen Tiger sitzen? also der sich bewegt so vorwärts gehen pls? 

mfg, Shadow


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin zwar gleich off aber würde mich freuen über was aussergewöhnliches.

Ein Taure in Schurken-S2 mit Faustwaffen S3 und wenn es geht im Schleichmodus.

Oder optional auch eine Gnomin mit rosa Zöpfen (diese 2 grossen) in Jäger S3 Full bitte. Die dann mit dem ranged attack, bitte.

Wäre mal nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dank dir schonmal


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

thx ist voll geil


----------



## Stupido (21. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte mrinen Lvl 70 Tauren Druiden mit schwarzem hintergrund schlagen sehen geht das ?=


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupido (21. Mai 2008)

*/edit T6 equip musser au haben^^


----------



## Stupido (21. Mai 2008)

Und meinen Blutelf paladin mit t6 und dem hammer des reinen lichts mit schwarzem hintergrund und schlagend habich vergessen wennu den machn könntst :-)


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

nach deinem alten avatare zu urteilen hast du ne katze gemeint bitte schön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OOOPS zu schnell gewesen mom wird erledigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pala kommt mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte schön


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie geil ^^ sehr geile waffe aber eine bitte pls, könntest du vielleicht den Tiger nach links laufen lassen, etwas ranzoomen währe echt geil von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

tada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für den applaus^^
ochne beim ranzoomen verschätzt hier nochmal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

OMG DU BIST PERFEKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte gerade noch sagen etwas größer bidde omg währ ich kein hordler würd ich dich küssen XD
OK FAST PERFEKT könntets die waffe noch wegmachen?? PLS ^^
Das wars dann auch und noch gröööööööööööößer XD
Oder die Waffe auf den rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann bekommst noch mehr applaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> hoffe euch gefallen meine avatare kann auch tolle hintergründe mit dem modelviewer machen postet einfach eure wünsche!
> 
> hier ist eins: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot_110zuc.bmp



wilste mich veraschen was is das für ein hintergrund lol?? Junge mach was sinvolles aber das is nix für kinder


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Er macht besseres als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

hier noch gröööööößer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathmagier (21. Mai 2008)

du hast meinen krieger vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre nett wen du mir denn noch machst armory link ist unten in der signatur hintergrund und ani is mir ziemlich egal solangs ned gerade ne zauberani is das mach ich als krieger so selten^^
bitte wäre ganz nett


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> du hast meinen krieger vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 sry armory ist bei mir iwie kaputt ich probiers nochmal mom
edit:"XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werde."...."Server nicht gefunden"...
wtf


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PERFEKT    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. Mai 2008)

HI
Könntest du mir ein Jäger mit kompletem S1, S3 Axt und S3 Bogen machen? Hintergrund ist egal. er sollte auf dem Bild schiessen^^

THX im voraus


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> HI
> Könntest du mir ein Jäger mit kompletem S1, S3 Axt und S3 Bogen machen? Hintergrund ist egal. er sollte auf dem Bild schiessen^^
> 
> THX im voraus


nachtelf oder?bild komtm dann im edit


----------



## deathmagier (21. Mai 2008)

stimmt is noch immer dow sry -.-

aber hier kannst mein equipp auch anschauen

http://www.allvatar.com/profil/index.php?p...il&u=100055

falls das damit funktioniert bin in solchen sachen ein ziemlicher noob^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. Mai 2008)

Sry und noch ein N811 mit dem Eq aus dem buffed profil! Bild in meiner Sig klicken dann kommt das eq auch...


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Er macht besseres als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schau mal meine signatur an die hab ich gemacht das solle r mal nach machen das kann er wohl net ich bin viel besser als er naja solange es euch gefält mir egal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (21. Mai 2008)

hätte gerne folgendes:
Nachtelf/Weiblich

Rüstung:
als waffen: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29948 und http://www.buffed.de/?i=32944
und rüstung http://www.buffed.de/?i=31590 dieses set
mit schwarzem hintergrund und grad schlagend


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. Mai 2008)

Ja beide nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> schau mal meine signatur an die hab ich gemacht das solle r mal nach machen das kann er wohl net ich bin viel besser als er naja solange es euch gefält mir egal^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NOPE Mein neuer Avatar ist viel besser XD


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> NOPE Mein neuer Avatar ist viel besser XD


dumschwätzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is kein hintergrund nix des wegen sinse net so gut mann kann mit den programm auch hintergrund bilder machen usw die cool aus sehen


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

erstmal s1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die andern folgen
Edit1:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: hier noch der mit buffed equip


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> dumschwätzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin kein dummschwätzer ich bin ein REdBull trinkendes hyperaktives 13 jähriges etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Sorry komme vom Thread ab XD


----------



## LordNero (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> dumschwätzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du meinst du wärst besser dann setzt dich in eine ecke und lach aber las dieses thema in ruhe und spam hier nicht rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: thx ist super cool ^^


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> dumschwätzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier schau dir die mal an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die habe ich auch selber gemacht


----------



## dalai (21. Mai 2008)

Hey sorry, aber wenn ich einfach mal nachdenke, zähle ich 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 threads wo man das gleiche machen kann: Die neue Avatar Fabrik, *World of Warcraft Model Viewer Charaktere, **WoW Model Viewer, **Modelviewer + Mapviewer, **Aktueller WoWmodelviewer **und **WoW Avatare*

Jedoch schön, dass es wieder mal jemand macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trapi (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> hier schau dir die mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etwas grob in der auflösung aber ansonsten gefallen die mir recht gut muss ich sagen!

Zum Ava-ersteller:
Könntest du mir bitte eine Blutelfen-Frau Jägerin mit T6 (den rest in dazu passender farbe) machen dem Phönixbogen und nem köcher aufm Rücken (ansonsten ohne köcher). Des weiteren hätte ich gerne Orgrimmar als Hintergrund (Link) und bitte stehen schießend wenns geht. Falls das mit dem Hintergrund nicht klappt bitte weiß lassen! Ich danke dir! Ach ja noch ne frage könnte ich se vllt auch in 2 auführungen haben auch nochmal auf nem Wolf aus Alterac? Am besten mit der 2h hunter T6 Waffe
Danke schonmal im vorraus ist echt ne menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG

Trap // Vale


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Trapi schrieb:


> Etwas grob in der auflösung aber ansonsten gefallen die mir recht gut muss ich sagen!
> 
> Zum Ava-ersteller:
> Könntest du mir bitte eine Blutelfen-Frau Jägerin mit T6 (den rest in dazu passender farbe) machen dem Phönixbogen und nem köcher aufm Rücken (ansonsten ohne köcher). Des weiteren hätte ich gerne Orgrimmar als Hintergrund (Link) und bitte stehen schießend wenns geht. Falls das mit dem Hintergrund nicht klappt bitte weiß lassen! Ich danke dir! Ach ja noch ne frage könnte ich se vllt auch in 2 auführungen haben auch nochmal auf nem Wolf aus Alterac? Am besten mit der 2h hunter T6 Waffe
> ...


das erste bild is mit regen also da hab ichs so gemacht das es so aus siht als, ob es im bild regnet des wegen is das so^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> hier schau dir die mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gähn*
nur wegen dem hintergrund machste so nen aufstand?
du willst hintergrund?
kriegst du!
hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> *gähn*
> nur wegen dem hintergrund machste so nen aufstand?
> du willst hintergrund?
> kriegst du!
> ...


0/10 *GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN*
mach was du willst meine bilder sind sowieso besser als deine


----------



## deathmagier (21. Mai 2008)

cool könnte ich bitte bei meinem orc krieger hier noch mal der link http://www.allvatar.com/profil/index.php?p...il&u=100055

den hintergrund von brutallus haben?^^


----------



## Trapi (21. Mai 2008)

Ähh könnt ich trotzdem mein Avatar noch haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja ich meinte eigentlich nicht das erste bild sondern eher die unteren 2 und zwar wenn die sich bewegen sind die umrisse recht pixelig dh man sieht schon so ne art "treppe" weiß jetzt ned wie ichs anders ausdrücken soll naja
Ich finde einfach ihr macht des beide gut der eine macht se auf seine weise der andere auf eine andere!
MFG

Trap // Vale


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Ich kanns Besser! Wetten?


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

ich sehe da nix naja egal er macht es so wie er meint und ich so wie ich meine mir gel jetz jetz ruhe und mache mal deine kunden hier die bilder^^


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Sagt was ich machen soll gib mir 5mins und ich bin fertig!


----------



## Trapi (21. Mai 2008)

Mir ists egal wer schneller ist aber bitte wenns geht 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten könnt ich auch beide 2 machen udn ich such mir die besten raus ^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


orgrimmar ging nicht rein hintergrund blieb leider weiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

So sag was ich machen soll machen jetzt nen Wettbewerb draus ok?


----------



## Geibscher (21. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> So sag was ich machen soll machen jetzt nen Wettbewerb draus ok?



endlich der langersehnte schwanzvergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

ERSTENS IST DAS MEINE FABRIK UND
zweitens


Trapi schrieb:


> Mir ists egal wer schneller ist aber bitte wenns geht 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


verstehe die bestellung nicht ganz


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> endlich der langersehnte schwanzvergleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein schwanz is der längste muahahaha^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> ERSTENS IST DAS MEINE FABRIK UND
> zweitens
> 
> verstehe die bestellung nicht ganz


NE WIRGLICH DU HAST DIR NE FIRMA GEKAUFT OH NEIN


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> So sag was ich machen soll machen jetzt nen Wettbewerb draus ok?


mach ne fliege


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

> mein schwanz is der längste muahahaha^^


Bestimmt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Bitte GOdlik3


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Gebt mir eure überlegungen und ihr bekommt einen Hübschen Avatar von mir! Bitte genau wie ihr es haben wollt sonst kann ich nicht viel machen!


----------



## G0dlik3 (21. Mai 2008)

Hey,

möchte nen T6 Tauren Krieger auf Karamount reiten als Avatar


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> cool könnte ich bitte bei meinem orc krieger hier noch mal der link http://www.allvatar.com/profil/index.php?p...il&u=100055
> 
> den hintergrund von brutallus haben?^^


allvatar hängt bei mir auch-.- seh nur die bilder von deiner rüssi keien namen
edit:G0dlik3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> mach ne fliege


junge pass auf was du sagst das is net dein forum hier kann jeder so oft und wie er lustig is SCHREIBEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: BAHH du ich war früher! Meins sieht besser aus Rot ist ein scheiss Hintergrund
@ G0dlik3 Welches sieht besser aus?


----------



## Fatsch (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

sofern es möglich ist hätte ich gerne einen Nachtelf Druiden.
(Heilung)
Komplett S3 + S3 Kolben

Und zwar mit der Animation in Kampfhaltung sprich, er steht und wedelt den Kolben halt, wie z.b. wenn man Rechtsklick auf einen Gegner macht der außer Reichweite ist.
Bin leider nicht so geschickt mit dem Model Viewer^^.

Hintergrund wäre fein, Am liebsten irgendwas was mit Arena zutun hat, oder irgendetwas , was dazu paßt.

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> junge pass auf was du sagst das is net dein forum hier kann jeder so oft und wie er lustig is SCHREIBEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 junge das ist auch net DEIN forum ja?er hat gefragt was er machen soll und das war die antwort
und in dem thread gehts darum avatare bei mir zu bestellen die ich dann machen udn nciht "ich kanns besser ich kanns besser" udn jetzt hört auf unnötige sachen heir reinzuschreiben und macht euch doch selbst thread wo ihr mit euren avi PROTZT anstatt den leuten welche zu machen


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm ja schaut besser aus...aber magste das problem wissen?65kb>50kb nix da mit avatar also


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> hmm ja schaut besser aus...aber magste das problem wissen?65kb>50kb nix da mit avatar also



Du kannst auch einfach die Url des Bildes angeben und es erscheint als Avatar also musst du es nicht Uploaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (21. Mai 2008)

troll hunter mit thoridal bogen in der hand^^ beim zielen am besten^^


----------



## deathmagier (21. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> allvatar hängt bei mir auch-.- seh nur die bilder von deiner rüssi keien namen



hmm naja dann bitte später oder morgen oder so hoffe das irgendwann mal wieder geht -.-


----------



## Cinosanap (21. Mai 2008)

wenn ihr eure differenzen kurz bei seite lassen könntet hätte ich gerne einmal hunter und pala als ava...

pala mit t6 komplett und http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34199 auf sich selbst HL casten
hunter komplett t6 mit http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34196 schießend und enrage gehen (zorn des wildtiers)

dankö


----------



## Megamage (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte

@ Vorposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pala kommt noch muss essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hau endlich ab du das ist mein thread udn meine kunden und meine avis !


----------



## darling - bealgun (21. Mai 2008)

1. test siehe anhang. Gnom mit Kriegsgleven und Mage T5 Set. Ich finde das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dmgfriend (21. Mai 2008)

Ist ist mir egal wer schneller ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber hätte gern einen Mensch Krieger Mit T6 Helm ausgeblendet und diesen Schultern http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30866 . Als Waffen bitte http://www.buffed.de/?i=32945  und http://www.buffed.de/?i=32945 . Hintergrund schwarz oder weiß . Animation schlagen. Bitte schön nah ranzommen .
Danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

tauren krieger mit t6 der mit dem schild der zerschmetterten sonne blockt 

als waffe kann er den sonnenverschlinger haben^^


----------



## Assari (21. Mai 2008)

Es gibt schon einen Ava-Mach-Thread!


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Mai 2008)

mir reichts jetzt mit euch allen !
wer einen avatar will soll mir persönlich schreiben !
/close


----------



## Xall13 (21. Mai 2008)

@ schamane der azurblauen naja dein avatar is jetzt mnicht der hit ..
 aber das animieren is schon gut gemacht von dir


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (21. Mai 2008)

mein wunsch:
Nachtelf-Krieger, Männlich
als Waffen Thunderfury und Quel'Serrar
als Rüstung T3
als Animation ne Furor-Kampf-Animation

thx! :>

edit: nah, post zuspät gelesen :<


----------



## Döpfi (21. Mai 2008)

Einfach ein geiler Gnom Hexer mit geilem Equip


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle doof die avis von Schamane der Azurblauen geil, siehe meinen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an die andern:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich weiß wo ihr wohnt muhahahaha *hust*


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Mai 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle doof die avis von Schamane der Azurblauen geil, siehe meinen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, dass die Forennetiquette, welcher du bei deiner Registierung auf dieser Seite zugestimmt hast, solche Aussagen tunlichst untersagt. Bitte halte dich an die Vorgaben, danke.


----------



## LordNero (21. Mai 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle doof die avis von Schamane der Azurblauen geil, siehe meinen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da muss ich dir zustimmen die avas sind wirklich super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und er hat recht es ist sein thema und ihr könnt euch ja ein eigenes erstellen wo ihr dann welche postet aber lasst Schamane der Azurblauen in ruhe er macht coole avatare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Ava-Mach-Thread!




naja da war ich, aber die avatare von dem haben mir nicht gefallen, der ava von diesem thread gefällt mir besser, deswegen habe ich hier gepostet


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Mai 2008)

hätte gern nen orc, mit magier-s3 und "bote des sturms" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenns geht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (21. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Unterstüzung LordNero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Königmarcus: schreib Schamane der Azurblauenne PM und nenn ihm deine Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Ahramanyu: War nur ein Witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (21. Mai 2008)

hätte gerne einen weiblichen Troll Schamanen mit T6 Rüstung (Helm bitte ausblenden und wenn es geht pinkeHaare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und 2 x Brausende Flut.

Danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Mai 2008)

*Ein Thema reicht.
*
Wer sich dazu bereit erklärt, Avatare zu erstellen, der soll es bitte *hier* machen.


----------



## Tomtek (21. Mai 2008)

Omg das mit den Avataren is 2min Arbeit Oo das kann jeder alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tk_Seppel (21. Mai 2008)

Tk_Seppel schrieb:


> huhu ich hätt gern meinen Zwerg jäger ausm armory http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...h&n=Gargrim
> 
> mit exakt dem selben eq wenns geht ^^
> 
> ...




was is mit meinem jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ansonsten tolle arbeit


----------



## °°Maggi°° (21. Mai 2008)

Ich Hätte gerne ein *ORC Schamane mit S2 und die S3 einhand waffen*


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2008)

nightelf priest mit s 3 und irgendwelchen passenden schuhen
als waffe atiesh
hintergrund hmmm schwarz^^


----------



## Caldir (22. Mai 2008)

hey thx nomal fürs pic mir gefällts auf jeden fall^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *Ein Thema reicht.
> *
> Wer sich dazu bereit erklärt, Avatare zu erstellen, der soll es bitte *hier* machen.


 huch ich dachte mein thread wurde gesclossen?und ne umfrage hat ich auch aber egal thx dass der flame weggemacht wurde
naja auch egal nochmal für alle:
wer avis will mri private nachrichten shcicken

gruß
edit: danke an alle die zu mir halten ich werde nru avatare erstellen die mri private aufgetragen werden wie ihr sie findet könnt ihr hier schreiben
+++++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +++++


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

nun da es so ausschaut dass nicht mehr geflamet wird und keiner mir nachrcihten schriebt mach ich ahlt hier im thread weiter(die die mir schon geschrieben haben kriegen den avi dann zurückgeschrieben)

gruß


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nightelf priest mit s 3 und irgendwelchen passenden schuhen
> als waffe atiesh
> hintergrund hmmm schwarz^^


animation hab ich walk genommen und nightelf priest dacht ich mri weiblich wenn du nen kerl willst sag bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Ich Hätte gerne ein *ORC Schamane mit S2 und die S3 einhand waffen*


männlich und mit klauen oder?^^klick musst die adresse in "aus dem inet" rein kopieren hat über 50kb geht also net vom pc aus


----------



## vikitori (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde das wirklich echt gut mit den avatars
wenn ich mir einen wunschen könnte wär es mein druide mit dem gleichen equip nur noch Stütze des Urinstinkts als waffe die animation ist mir egal und hier mein char link http://www.buffed.de/?c=2624868


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

vikitori schrieb:


> Also ich finde das wirklich echt gut mit den avatars
> wenn ich mir einen wunschen könnte wär es mein druide mit dem gleichen equip nur noch Stütze des Urinstinkts als waffe die animation ist mir egal und hier mein char link http://www.buffed.de/?c=2624868


gürtel bin ich mir net sicher und wappenrock hatte ich leider nciht hoffe es gefällt dir
klick für avatar


----------



## vikitori (22. Mai 2008)

Ja das ist super vielen dank


----------



## keough (22. Mai 2008)

> 0/10 *GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN*
> mach was du willst meine bilder sind sowieso besser als deine
> 
> 
> ...



du schreibst 4 mal dass es dir egal sei und du sowieso besser bist.. einmal reicht doch find ich oder nicht?
dein ava und deine sig is jezz auch net die große arbeit zumal es auch noch scheiße ausgeschnitten ist (blutelfe mit einem ohr?xD) paar brushes in photoshop und das ganze ist feddich.. und NEIN ich werde sowas nicht machen da ich hier keinen schwanzvergleich machen will..
lass den ersteller doch einfach machen was er will..is doch ok. 
solange er spaß dran hat und leute seine arbeit gut finden kanns dir doch egal sein(ist es ja laut deinen posts auch...) 

just my 2 cents


----------



## °°Maggi°° (22. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> männlich und mit klauen oder?^^klick musst die adresse in "aus dem inet" rein kopieren hat über 50kb geht also net vom pc aus




NE NE ich möchte am BESTEN *Full S2 * und alle *nicht set epics aus PVP* und die *BEIDEN* *Faustwaffen* aus 
HDZ 3


----------



## Roflmage (22. Mai 2008)

untoter mage
t5 equipt
schwarzerhintergrund, als bewegung, das cast von Druckwelle

thx


----------



## EnCeLiS (22. Mai 2008)

Untoter Schurke mit *T2, ohne Waffen* , bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Walk - Animation, pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> NE NE ich möchte am BESTEN *Full S2 * und alle *nicht set epics aus PVP* und die *BEIDEN* *Faustwaffen* aus
> HDZ 3


nur weil der s2 gürtel fehlt?lol^^


----------



## °°Maggi°° (22. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> nur weil der s2 gürtel fehlt?lol^^



nein  ich will die faustwaffen aus HDZ 3 die sehen einfach hammer mit dem set aus


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Roflmage schrieb:


> untoter mage
> t5 equipt
> schwarzerhintergrund, als bewegung, das cast von Druckwelle
> 
> thx


hoffe das ist die richtige animation spiel leider kein ud^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> nein  ich will die faustwaffen aus HDZ 3 die sehen einfach hammer mit dem set aus


und wie heißen die bitte^^
ambesten english ist leichter zum suchen


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

kanst du mir auch ein machen 

???



so ein schönen mage der grad einen feuer zaube machen ^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> und wie heißen die bitte^^
> ambesten english ist leichter zum suchen


 du eminst das random drop set aus hyjal oder?die glühenden fäuste hab ich leider net masgte phönixklauen?


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

kann man das eigenlich irgenwo downloaden ????



das würd ich ma gere wissen


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> kann man das eigenlich irgenwo downloaden ????
> das würd ich ma gere wissen


 jap google mal "wow modelviewer" kommt gleich als erstes 
hier der gnom hoffe er gefällt dir konnte kein feuer an die hände machen aber schön rot isser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roflmage (22. Mai 2008)

ehm ist schon die animation, aber nur die mitte, würd gern das er die arme hich und runter nimmt, und die cast anny dazu wäre auch sehr schön, also der flammen kreis der sich um den magier ausbreitet


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

is nicht schlecht aber ich bin Mensch kein gnom ^^


----------



## J4ger (22. Mai 2008)

Tja also...:
Ein Paldin-Mensch mit high end Equip und leuchtenden Waffen,
der Hintergrund sollte schwarz sein und in angreifender Pose.
Brauchst du noch mehr?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

so viel dazu "endlich fertig" dahct cih grad lol
naja hier der rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

und wo muss ich das denn rein machen 
=
?


----------



## EnCeLiS (22. Mai 2008)

Dankeschön :> sieht nice aus


----------



## Raheema (22. Mai 2008)

Wie kann ich das denn öffnen ?
 bitte scnelle antwort


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das denn öffnen ?
> bitte scnelle antwort


willste jetzt doch den gnom? sonst mach ich mensch musst nur geschlecht sagen


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Roflmage schrieb:


> ehm ist schon die animation, aber nur die mitte, würd gern das er die arme hich und runter nimmt, und die cast anny dazu wäre auch sehr schön, also der flammen kreis der sich um den magier ausbreitet


sry geht nru eien anim gleichzeitig^^
oder doch und ich weiss es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessanja (23. Mai 2008)

hallo

wenn du die zeit findest hätte ich gerne einen avatar mit folgenden eigenschaften:

weiblliche gnomin, grüne zöpfe

equip: schurken t6, Cursed Vision of Sargeras, keine waffen

animation: auf den betrachter zugehen (nicht rennen das langsame halt^^)

http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...2308-124718.jpg

http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...2308-124708.jpg

die screens sollten bei der auswahl helfen.

danke schon mal für die mühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Tessanja schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wenn du die zeit findest hätte ich gerne einen avatar mit folgenden eigenschaften:
> 
> ...



wird gemacht
btw wie findet ihr die sig ani?^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.abload.de/img/34qemb.gif
musste bei inet adresse einfügen hat übe r50kb übershen sry


----------



## Tessanja (23. Mai 2008)

danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja die sig hat style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (23. Mai 2008)

also pass auf:

ich hätte gerne einen untoten warlock mit dem metall kiefer nem gesicht mir möglichst wenig falten dem t6 set aber ohne helm als waffe am beseten etwas blutiges das recht gut aussieht (also nicht so ein hackbeil mit ein bisschen blut dran  den die sehen sehr unschön aus (also bitte iwas größeres)) an den kopf aber doch etwas und zwar ein monokel(ich glaub so was gibts) ich würde mich sehr freuen wenns sowas gäbe ( hast du schon die neuen t6 teiel (gürtel armschienen und stiefel)?) bei problemen einfach pm oder in den thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen dank - ein heißgeliebter psycho


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. Mai 2008)

@Schamane der Azurblauen

Vielen Dank für den Avatar :-)


----------



## Kronas (23. Mai 2008)

der priest sollte männlich sein >.< sry das ichs net dazugeschrieben hab^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (23. Mai 2008)

sry tut mir leid aber als waffe vllt 2 mal den demonbloodeviscerator (is ne faust waffe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> sry tut mir leid aber als waffe vllt 2 mal den demonbloodeviscerator (is ne faust waffe)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 geht nru mainhand magst für offhand phönixklauen/nen dolch/totenkopf?


----------



## aalibert (23. Mai 2008)

Würd genre nen blutelf priester mit full t5 und Stab der vollständigen Genesung

wäre echt schärfstens


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

aalibert schrieb:


> Würd genre nen blutelf priester mit full t5 und Stab der vollständigen Genesung
> 
> wäre echt schärfstens





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hät gern ein Gnom! Magier, full t5 und noch in der laufphase also stink normale laufen lassen ^^ plzzz
peaace

MFG

Wodka


----------



## Illian1887 (23. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> hier schau dir die mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schwach


----------



## Illian1887 (23. Mai 2008)

falls du noch zeit hast hätte ich gerne einen Nachtelfdruide (Männlich) mit dem Drosselstab und T5 alle sachen. 
Dankö wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Cavalon (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Zeit und lust hast würde ich mich über einen Troll Jäger (männlich) freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am liebsten mit t5 Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Waffen und Pose darfst du dir gern ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lass dir etwas einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus !


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

.# schrieb:


> Ich hät gern ein Gnom! Magier, full t5 und noch in der laufphase also stink normale laufen lassen ^^ plzzz
> peaace
> 
> MFG
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> falls du noch zeit hast hätte ich gerne einen Nachtelfdruide (Männlich) mit dem Drosselstab und T5 alle sachen.
> Dankö wenn es fertig ist





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (23. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da danke ich dir


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit und lust hast würde ich mich über einen Troll Jäger (männlich) freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


adresse einfügen klick


----------



## Sorrow89 (23. Mai 2008)

ich hätte gerne einen troll schurken im ts (ohne helm) und als waffen am liebsten die faustwaffen aus mt hyjal ,falls die net parat hast würde ich auch illi blades nehmen =)

danke schonmal ; )


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne einen troll schurken im ts (ohne helm) und als waffen am liebsten die faustwaffen aus mt hyjal ,falls die net parat hast würde ich auch illi blades nehmen =)
> 
> danke schonmal ; )


 ts Oo t5?


----------



## Sorrow89 (23. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> ts Oo t5?


ah sorry meinte t2 ^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> ah sorry meinte t2 ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrow89 (23. Mai 2008)

danke , sieht ja genial aus =)


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Mai 2008)

Es wurden einige Beiträge gelöscht. Weitere, vom Thema abweichende Beiträge, werden ab sofort mit *Verwarnungen* geahndet.


----------



## ErzdämonZerwas (23. Mai 2008)

Hätte gerne einen Blutelfen Magier mit langen weißen haaren
ausgerüstet mit D2 (ohne Helm) 
er soll in einer endlosschleife arkane geschosse casten
Die geschosse sollen von links nach rechts bzw wenns geht auch bischen auf die kamera zufliegen.
Soll recht nah rangezoomt sein. 
Hintergrund einfach weiß, falls das nichts aussieht noch mit schwarzem hintergrund


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

nochmal thx ist mein avatar geworden.
kannst du bitte die selbe figur nehmen und andere waffe nehmen sry aber die sind nit so schoen^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

Sorrow89 schrieb:


> danke , sieht ja genial aus =)


ja!saugeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es wurden einige Beiträge gelöscht. Weitere, vom Thema abweichende Beiträge, werden ab sofort mit *Verwarnungen* geahndet.


 thx 

hier der belf wie gesagt kann keine geshcosse/casts einfügen nur anis vom char
klick
Ps:40ter avi auf bestellung!^^


----------



## kampfdackel89 (23. Mai 2008)

ich hätte gerne einen draenei magier(mann) mit full t6 eqip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit weisem hintergrund


----------



## Nevad (23. Mai 2008)

Boah Schamane der Azurblauen bitte änder deine Signatur,sonst reporte ich die.Hoffe der Thread wird nicht alzulange geben,weil ich persönlich diese Avatare einfallslos und hässlich finde.Au0erdem hat sogut wie jeder soetwas jetzt :-/


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nochmal thx ist mein avatar geworden.
> kannst du bitte die selbe figur nehmen und andere waffe nehmen sry aber die sind nit so schoen^^



besser?schön blutig schaun se aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

kampfdackel89 schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne einen draenei magier(mann) mit full t6 eqip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klickmit schwarzem hintergrund sieht man die schultern/helm besser leuchten


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Boah Schamane der Azurblauen bitte änder deine Signatur,sonst reporte ich die.Hoffe der Thread wird nicht alzulange geben,weil ich persönlich diese Avatare einfallslos und hässlich finde.Au0erdem hat sogut wie jeder soetwas jetzt :-/


nicht nru dass du offensichtlich den moderator-beitrag 2-3 beiträge drüber übersehn hast
dein avatar ist auch noch zeimlcih anstössig-.-


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> besser?schön blutig schaun se aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genial



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (23. Mai 2008)

ich hätte gerne hunter mit voll t6 +s3 bogen pls


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne hunter mit voll t6 +s3 bogen pls


rasse geschlecht hintergrund ani?^^


----------



## Shadlight (23. Mai 2008)

nachtelf männlich, hintergrund schwarz


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

ahm sry hab aber wie man es als ava reingibt xD kann mir wer das sagen^^ mac


----------



## Davidor (23. Mai 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> schau mal meine signatur an die hab ich gemacht das solle r mal nach machen das kann er wohl net ich bin viel besser als er naja solange es euch gefält mir egal^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist doch voll egal,ihr seid beide ganz toll....nu zufrieden?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> nachtelf männlich, hintergrund schwarz


gut so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ahm sry hab aber wie man es als ava reingibt xD kann mir wer das sagen^^ mac


so wie du den reingemacht hast den du grad hast^^ speichern und dann bei einstellungen avatar ändern und durchsuchen^^


----------



## Shadlight (23. Mai 2008)

echt geil danke!!


----------



## Tehodrakis (23. Mai 2008)

ich war der der den warlock hatte also in die andere han pls einen bogen (am besten sollte der iwie rot leuchten)(und die faustwaffe kann auch in die andere hand) ( und ic hätte gerne ein monokel im auge nur nich das hanwerkermonokel) thy schon mal im voraus


----------



## Cavalon (23. Mai 2008)

Super Nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich war der der den warlock hatte also in die andere han pls einen bogen (am besten sollte der iwie rot leuchten)(und die faustwaffe kann auch in die andere hand) ( und ic hätte gerne ein monokel im auge nur nich das hanwerkermonokel) thy schon mal im voraus



die faust geht bei mir leider nur mainhand
klick


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (23. Mai 2008)

hallo... also erstmal finds sehr geil was du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nette Idee auf jedenfall...

Jetz zum Geschäfftlichen ^^

Kannst du mir meine 70er Jägerin machen? 

Bilder haste in mein Profil und die Ausrüstung auch 
Cool wärs wennse wie auf den Bildern den Prinzenbogen mit in der Hand hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst mir ja schreiben in wie weit alles möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cool wärs noch mein Tigerchen neben mir laufen könnte und das ei des kolumbus ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Boah Schamane der Azurblauen bitte änder deine Signatur,sonst reporte ich die.Hoffe der Thread wird nicht alzulange geben,weil ich persönlich diese Avatare einfallslos und hässlich finde.Au0erdem hat sogut wie jeder soetwas jetzt :-/


Kritik am Thema ist erlaubt, allerdings muss ich doch etwas über deine Ausdrucksweise schmunzeln. Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dem TE zu erklären, was er an seinen Avataren ändern müsste, damit diese nicht mehr so "einfallslos" und "hässlich" erscheinen?


----------



## aalibert (24. Mai 2008)

Danke dir für den avatar xD echt scharf

das einzige problem is das der zu groß is xD
bräuchte einen der max 34kB hat 

hoffe du kannst da was machen
(und laufen animation wäre scharf)


----------



## °°Maggi°° (24. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> du eminst das random drop set aus hyjal oder?die glühenden fäuste hab ich leider net masgte phönixklauen?



also noch mal von NEU


*Männlich
Orc 
Schamane
Season 2
aus Season 2 die "Nicht Set Epics " PLS ( Geht auch T3 Schuhe )
und Die Faustwaffen aus HDZ 3, die Thrasmob dropen  ( die passen dazu hammer erkennt man sofort ) , wenn du die nichts hast dann suche zwei coole einhand waffen, die Dazu Passen*

*EIN GROßES TY schon mal *


----------



## Tehodrakis (26. Mai 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> die faust geht bei mir leider nur mainhand
> klick



thx der is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (26. Mai 2008)

kann irgenwer mir einen mage mit T4 machen ?


----------



## Monzel (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,
hätte gern nen Avatar mit folgendem Inhalt:

Blutelf Mage

Rüstung: T5
Waffe: Sturm des Chaos
Hintergrund: Schwarz
Animation: Feuerballcast

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

Mfg: Monzel


----------



## °°Maggi°° (2. Juni 2008)

Wäre nice wenn jemand das theam weiterlesen würde


----------



## Dannie (2. Juni 2008)

sry doppelpost xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dannie (2. Juni 2008)

Hi es wäre echt super wenn du mir auch eins machen könntest:


Also Alle rassen *außer* Tauren und Trolle und Orcs (kann mich nicht entscheiden)

nacht rechtsgeneigt 
Als Animation vil leichtes wackeln wenn es das gibt ^.^ (reltaiv ruhig)
Als Equip vil mage Set so ala s3 oder 2  (egal wie hauptsache es sieht gut aus)
Waffe einfach keine
Weißer Hintergrund plz


Das wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre echt cool bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatansZorn (2. Juni 2008)

> das von mir siht viel besser aus als von dem und ich habs selber gemacht naja wollte mir eh eine machen hehe



eigenlob stinkt 

und zwar ganz gewaltig 

ausserdem bist du dreck wenn du anderer leute arbeit schlecht redest um deine besser darzustellen
er hat sich evtl sehr viel mühe gegeben damit und dann kommt so jemand wie du und macht ihn dumm an 

schäm dich !


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (2. Juni 2008)

Für mich bitte einen Tauren Schamanen (männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hintergrund ist eig. nicht so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und am besten eine Kampfanimation.
Also ich weiß nicht, obs möglich ist, aber am besten würde mir das komplette S2-Set mit einem schwarzen Umhang und bitte ohne Wappenrock gefallen. Vllt findest du ja noch Teile die dazu passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wäre auch schön, wenn du die beiden Faustwaffen von FdS nehmen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube die werden beim ersten Boss gedroppt, sind so Phoenix-Teile.
Schonmal danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe das ist möglich.
mfg Sarun


----------



## Jackassman (3. Juni 2008)

Hätt gern nen Untoten Warri mit dem S3 set ambesten vor nem schwarzen hintergrund er solte die normale schlaganimation mit dem S3 2h Schwert haben


----------



## Woldar (3. Juni 2008)

Würd gern ein Orc Krieger mänlich mit s3 oder s2 und nem großen ,dicken 2hand schwert ! ne schlag bewegung und hintergrund schwarz 
Danke


----------



## Niridias (4. Juni 2008)

*guckt sich all die Avatare an* Geht eigentlich auch Lurky, mit Magier T-3 und Atiesh? ^^

Edit: Falls ja: Laufanimation und Sternenhintergrund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Für mich bitte einen Tauren Schamanen (männlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Büddö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Jackassman schrieb:


> Hätt gern nen Untoten Warri mit dem S3 set ambesten vor nem schwarzen hintergrund er solte die normale schlaganimation mit dem S3 2h Schwert haben



Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Woldar schrieb:


> Würd gern ein Orc Krieger mänlich mit s3 oder s2 und nem großen ,dicken 2hand schwert ! ne schlag bewegung und hintergrund schwarz
> Danke



Hier bitteschön, hoffe es gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> Hi es wäre echt super wenn du mir auch eins machen könntest:
> 
> 
> Also Alle rassen *außer* Tauren und Trolle und Orcs (kann mich nicht entscheiden)
> ...




Bitteschön, hab jetzt mal ne süße Blutelfin genommen *gg*, ich liebe die so, naja, hoffe es gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Monzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte gern nen Avatar mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> Blutelf Mage
> ...




Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grukna (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu Schamane der Azurblauen.

Ich hätte auch gerne einen neuen Ava. 
Also:
Volklutelf weiblich
Klasse: Magier
Equip: Full T6 :> / Sturm des Chaos / Chronik der dunklen Geheimnisse
Ansicht: schräg von vorne rechts
Hintergrund: falls es geht iwas aus MH, ansonsten schwarz

Am liebsten (mit einer Feueraura, wie aus Mecha wenn das überhaupt geht) wie sie Drachenodem castet.
Falls das nicht geht, dann einfach die Tanz-Animation.

Ich sag schonmal Danke und byebye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Grukna schrieb:


> Huhu Schamane der Azurblauen.
> 
> Ich hätte auch gerne einen neuen Ava.
> Also:
> ...



Hier bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zwar nicht der Schamane der Azurblauen, aber vielleicht gefällt es dir trotzdem ^^


----------



## Solvâr (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu
Ich hätte gerne einen troll hunter mit s1 schultern und rest s2. Als waffe den Bogen den Illidan droppt oder den den Kil Jaeden droppt (<- find ich besser)
schwarzer hintergrund, und als bewegung bitte die bewegung von trollhunter wenn er schießt ( geht relativ stark in die knie etc)
Wäre toll wenns möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> Huhu
> Ich hätte gerne einen troll hunter mit s1 schultern und rest s2. Als waffe den Bogen den Illidan droppt oder den den Kil Jaeden droppt (<- find ich besser)
> schwarzer hintergrund, und als bewegung bitte die bewegung von trollhunter wenn er schießt ( geht relativ stark in die knie etc)
> Wäre toll wenns möglich ist
> ...



Also der Bogen von Kil'jaeden ist nochnicht im Modelviewer drin, aber der von Illidan schon...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefällt dir, die Schuss animation hab ich jetzt nicht genommen, da das so abgehackt aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye


----------



## Exo1337 (4. Juni 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> ich mag imageshack nicht...die wollen die weltherrschaft übernehmen....
> und signaturen...pff omg... ka ob du texte meinst oder bilder weil ne mischung gibts auf klick




bei dem link kam bei mir das da raus:

Total besoffen bleibt total besoffen: Buzz4rd! 

Buzz4rd - total besoffen, gelassen in allen Überschwemmungen! 

2008! Das Jahr von buzz4rd. Total besoffener wird's nicht mehr. 

xD wtf das is so geil

edit: sry 4 off-topic^^


----------



## Solvâr (4. Juni 2008)

thx ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> bei dem link kam bei mir das da raus:
> 
> Total besoffen bleibt total besoffen: Buzz4rd!
> 
> ...




olol:

 - Sexy bleibt sexy: Nyrah braucht diese Welt!
 - Nyrah: die wilde Verführung! 
 - Der stumme Nachbar nimmt Nyrah. Kann das Suende sein?  (OH HAA ^^)
 - Das Glück kommt zu dir. Mit Nyrah. Ein gelassenes Vergnügen! 

Manche sind echt lustig *g*


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> thx ist klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön, dass es dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (4. Juni 2008)

Hätte gerne nen Troll Mage männl mit t5 und  s3 stab der rumlatscht
hintergrund weiss


----------



## Exo1337 (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> * - Der stumme Nachbar nimmt Nyrah. Kann das Suende sein?  (OH HAA ^^)*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hätte gerne nen Troll Mage männl mit t5 und  s3 stab der rumlatscht
> hintergrund weiss




Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Exo1337 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, klingt verlockend, ne? *g*


----------



## Plakner (4. Juni 2008)

Danköööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut echt klasse aus =)


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Danköööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte, mach ich doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Danköööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was is mit mein Avatar -.-

Männlich
Orc 
Schamane
Season 2
aus Season 2 die "Nicht Set Epics " PLS ( Geht auch T3 Schuhe )
und Die Faustwaffen aus HDZ 3, die Trashmob dropen ( die passen dazu hammer erkennt man sofort ) , wenn du die nichts hast dann suche zwei coole einhand waffen, die Dazu Passen

EIN GROßES TY schon mal


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Was is mit mein Avatar -.-
> 
> Männlich
> Orc
> ...



Hier, bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (4. Juni 2008)

omg das ist ja echt lächerlich wie hier alle mit ihren bestellungen kommen.
Der Viewer ist idiotensicher!Ich garantiere euchas könnt ihr alles selber machen!

Und wenn hier nicht jemand die Fähigkeit hat neue Emotions usw. zu editieren, dann 
ist das wohl kaum den Aufwand wert, jemanden mit einer t-x charakter-erstellung 
zu beauftragen.


----------



## Aserin (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich gebe hier auch mal ne bestellung auf:

ich hätte gerne einen 
Orc 
Schurken
T5
wenns geht beim schleichen sonst beim normalen gehen ^^
2 dicke 1H schwerter aus naxxramas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und grauen hintergrund bitte

danke im vorraus 

Aserin


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (4. Juni 2008)

Huuuu da is ja mein kleiner Gnom!!! danke Schamane der Azurblauen, doch könntest du den größten Bart noch nehmen, die farbe des Bartes sollte diese mit Weiß sein + bissle schmutzig. Ich weiß gerade nicht wie ichs ausdrücken soll aber halt bisschen gräulicher Bart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohja voll vergessen das Gesicht noch mit den pinken Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Hautfarbe ganz kurz vor dunkel xD
Wenn du das machen könntest dann...dann mus sich mich total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im vorraus

MFG

Wodka!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: der hier wars Gnom, nur mit den Verbesserungen die oben stehen ! xD


----------



## Deathmaw (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte gern nen männlichen nachtelf schurken full t6 mit beiden illidanklingen


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> Also ich gebe hier auch mal ne bestellung auf:
> 
> ich hätte gerne einen
> Orc
> ...



Hier : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFixelXx (4. Juni 2008)

Hätte gerne eine Draenei Schamanen (männlich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten mit nem HeilerKolben, nem Schild und T4.
Hintergrund egal, man sollte halt den char sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe du schaffst das =)


----------



## Thoor (4. Juni 2008)

Wann bekomm ich eig mein Gold für die Rechte an meiner Idee?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ich wünsch dir viel Spass und Erfolg dabei@Schamanederazurblauen


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Deathmaw schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern nen männlichen nachtelf schurken full t6 mit beiden illidanklingen




Bitteschön^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






xXFixelXx schrieb:


> Hätte gerne eine Draenei Schamanen (männlich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe es gefällt dir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Hier, bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



THX THX THX THX THX bist der AVATAR MASTER ÖHÖHHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖH


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Ruhig kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> THX THX THX THX THX bist der AVATAR MASTER ÖHÖHHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖH



o0 gaaanz ruhug bleiben^^


----------



## Galadith (4. Juni 2008)

Könntest du mir vllt folgendes zusammenbasteln?!?!

Undead Schurkin
+S3
+S3 Schwerter
+normal gehend, wenn möglich nach rechts vorne
+Schwarzer Hintergrund (wenns nicht so gut sichtbar ist dann egal, hauptsache sichtbar)


----------



## Andî39 (4. Juni 2008)

Könntest du mir vielleicht einen Tauren Krieger mit einer Illidanklinge und dem Schild Bollwerk in der Schlagbewegung oder vielleicht eine Blutelfe Jägerin  mit T4 in der Schussbwegeung machen ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## lukss (4. Juni 2008)

könnten ihr mir vll ein nachtelf jäger t6 und sunwell equip  in der schussbewegung machen pls


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Könntest du mir vllt folgendes zusammenbasteln?!?!
> 
> Undead Schurkin
> +S3
> ...




bitteschön, hoffe es gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Juni 2008)

Kann mir please jemand das erkläre wie ich das Bild als mein Avatar machen kann ???? 
BITTE 

Bei mir is das Bild zu Groß -.-

Hat 52 Kb und darf nicht größer sein als 50 Kb wie kann ich das Bild den verkleiner ( alson von der Größe ) 
-_____________________________-


----------



## Woldar (4. Juni 2008)

Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist genauso gewordn wie ich mir eins gewünscht hab.... weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> bitteschön, hoffe es gefällt dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagt es wäre zu groß!


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Sagt es wäre zu groß!



Bei mir das Gleiche -.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir vielleicht einen Tauren Krieger mit einer Illidanklinge und dem Schild Bollwerk in der Schlagbewegung oder vielleicht eine Blutelfe Jägerin  mit T4 in der Schussbwegeung machen ?
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








lukss schrieb:


> könnten ihr mir vll ein nachtelf jäger t6 und sunwell equip machen pls



ka, was du unter sunwell eq verstehst, hab jetzt t6 mit venegful axe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Sagt es wäre zu groß!



Also bisschen freundlicher könntest du schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, hier bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (4. Juni 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> hallo... also erstmal finds sehr geil was du machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mich haste vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche -.-.-.-.-.-




sollte klappen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> sollte klappen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE geht jetzt

Ne kleine Frage bist du der der das Forum eröffnet hat??? aber nur unter einnehem anderem Account ?????


----------



## Deathmaw (4. Juni 2008)

mal ne ganz dumme frage^^, wie kann ich das avatar bild speichern?


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> DANKE geht jetzt
> 
> Ne kleine Frage bist du der der das Forum eröffnet hat??? aber nur unter einnehem anderem Account ?????



W00t?100% nicht,wieso sollte er es sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> mich haste vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> DANKE geht jetzt
> 
> Ne kleine Frage bist du der der das Forum eröffnet hat??? aber nur unter einnehem anderem Account ?????



Nein, bin ich nicht^^
Ich bin auch weiblich und nicht Männlich, den anderen kenne ich nichtmal *g*
Naja hab mir gedacht, mach ich euch mal paar schöne ava`s ^^


----------



## Aserin (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx echt cool geworden


----------



## Borke (4. Juni 2008)

hey find ich echt spitze! also was du machst und wie du es machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns keine Umstände macht, hätte ich dann gerne folgendes:

Orc Jäger in S1 (meiner meinung nach die dickste optik) im closeup (zoooom)
mit schwarz-gelbem Hintergrund, wie bei dem mit dem Dämonen
will nur den Kopf und nen stück Oberkörper. wär klasse, wenn er sich umsehen würde - also die normale "Rumsteh-Animation"

öhm jo. danke im vorraus!

/edit: nein warte... sagen wir rot/gelb ^^


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> thx echt cool geworden



Bitte bitte^^



Borke schrieb:


> hey find ich echt spitze! also was du machst und wie du es machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay, hilf mir auf die Sprünge büddö :>
unzwar: welches denn mit dem dämonen?^^


----------



## Borke (4. Juni 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hier. musste es auch erst noch wiederfinden^^


----------



## Galadith (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Also bisschen freundlicher könntest du schon sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Danke dir!


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Borke schrieb:


> das hier. musste es auch erst noch wiederfinden^^



mh, also ich hab jetzt mal 3 gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Galadith schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon ok, nehms dir nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borke (4. Juni 2008)

ja, die sind doch schon echt klasse.
aber versuchs doch mal bitte frontal und etwas weiter weg als bei dem Ersten.

/edit 
und wegen der animation. nach ner weile rumstehen guckt der mal so über die schulter, verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du das einfangen könntest...


----------



## Nyrah (4. Juni 2008)

Borke schrieb:


> ja, die sind doch schon echt klasse.
> aber versuchs doch mal bitte frontal und etwas weiter weg als bei dem Ersten.
> 
> /edit
> ...



naja, ist halt bisschen problematisch, weil das zwei versch. Animationen sind...
habs jetzt mal so gemacht, ist halt ohne die zweite Ani... weiß jetzt auch nicht genau, ob man die zusammen "schweißen" kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borke (4. Juni 2008)

ne passt. is klasse geworden!
hab vielen Dank auch!


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (4. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kannst du sie von der anderen seite zeigen ein bissl größer und den helm wech lassen ^^ danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach und den bogen in die andere hand ^^


----------



## Dreamforce (4. Juni 2008)

Eine etwas kompliziertere Bestellung(nur vom Equip):

Head: Dreadnaught Helm
Shoulder: Dreadnaught Pauldrons
Shirt: Spojka Black Shirt
Chest: Breastplate of Retribution
Belt: Unmelting Ice Girdle
Legs: Deathbone Legguards
Boots: Boots of the Unwavering Will
Gloves: Death Grips
Cape: Blackmetal Cape
Right Hand: Scepter of Sha'tar

Er sollte nach rechts gucken(also so, dass man die Waffe sieht) und  als Animation "ReadyThrown". Der Hintergrund sollte Naxx mäßig sein.

(Sieht aus, als hätte ich Ahnung, hab ich aber nich^^.)

Edit: Sollte ein Mensch sein(Klasse ist ja eigentlich egal)


----------



## Niridias (5. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen: Seite 11, letzter Beitrag. Ist das möglich oder nicht? Danke!


----------



## Siiri (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Würde mich freuen über:

Priester, Blutelfe, weiblich
Gear: T6 (wenn der Gürtel noch nicht im model viewer ist, dann bitte Gürtel des göttlichen Rats)
Waffe: Apostel von Argus
Hintergrund: irgendwas, was sich schön abhebt
Animation: gehend mit Stab am Rücken.

Vielleicht klappt das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Yaresh (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Könntest du mir nen Zwergenpala machen mit T2 oder T6? (kann mich nicht entscheiden was besser ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Auf nen schwarzen Hintergrund
Und als Anmiation das casten eines Heal's?

Thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## fraka (5. Juni 2008)

JO sieht echt cool aus was de da gemacht hast , wenn de willst kannst für mich mal nen draenei verstärker schami machen auf dem za bären am besten noch mit der zweihandaxt aus bt =) und t6


----------



## Tomminocka (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin echt begeistert, was du hier so auf die Bühne zauberst. Könntest du mir auch zwei Avatare erstellen? Am besten gefallen mir die Avatare, wo der gesamte Körper zu sehen ist.

Also meine Wünsche:

Full-S3-Draenei-Warri mit der S3-Axt

und

Full-S3-Gnomen-Schurke mit den 2 S3-Kolben, der dann diesen schleichenden Gang hat.

Wer super, wenn du das organisieren könntest.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## aalibert (5. Juni 2008)

Würd gerne nen blutelf priester mit full t5 und Stab der vollständigen Genesung haben, weißer hintergrund und gehen animation.. wichtig wäre auch das der ned größer als 34kB ist!

danke dir schon mal


----------



## Cytus (5. Juni 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> NE WIRGLICH DU HAST DIR NE FIRMA GEKAUFT OH NEIN



frage mich ernsthaft was du für probleme hast, mach was sinnvolles und quatsch hier nicht so nen müll....


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Siiri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Würde mich freuen über:
> 
> ...



Hier, bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den anderen: seid mir bitte nicht sauer, wenn ich nicht alle Anfragen auf die reihe bekomme, eigentlich gehört der Thread ja nicht mir und wie es aussieht, bin ich momentan leider die Einzige, die hier Avatare erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kann nicht alles aufeinmal machen, ich gebe mein bestes, wirklich...
Also, nicht böse sein, wenn ich mal eins vergesse, übersehe oder einfach nicht schaffe, einfach nochmal lieb nachfrage, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Yaresh schrieb:


> Hallo
> Könntest du mir nen Zwergenpala machen mit T2 oder T6? (kann mich nicht entscheiden was besser ist
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe es gefällt dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimrott (5. Juni 2008)

huhu

wenns armory geht und du dazu kommst gerne von meinem krieger so ein bildle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Rimrott - Tauren Def-Tank
Server Khaz`gorth

Equip - das was er an hat
Hintergrund ein wenig heller, das man was erkennt
animation - such ma ne gescheite raus, weis snich was es alles gibt

Vielen Dank.

http://my.buffed.de/?c=3239357


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

fraka schrieb:


> JO sieht echt cool aus was de da gemacht hast , wenn de willst kannst für mich mal nen draenei verstärker schami machen auf dem za bären am besten noch mit der zweihandaxt aus bt =) und t6



Ich bin PvPlerin^^
Von daher, welche 2H Axe? war lang nichtmehr im PvE aktiv, sorry...
Hab dir jetzt aber nen shamy, mit T6 + S4 Kolben gemacht...
Den Bär gibt es irgendwie nicht im MW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hier, hoffe es gefällt dir dennoch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin echt begeistert, was du hier so auf die Bühne zauberst. Könntest du mir auch zwei Avatare erstellen? Am besten gefallen mir die Avatare, wo der gesamte Körper zu sehen ist.
> 
> ...



Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

aalibert schrieb:


> Würd gerne nen blutelf priester mit full t5 und Stab der vollständigen Genesung haben, weißer hintergrund und gehen animation.. wichtig wäre auch das der ned größer als 34kB ist!
> 
> danke dir schon mal



Bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

rimrott schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> wenns armory geht und du dazu kommst gerne von meinem krieger so ein bildle
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimrott (5. Juni 2008)

danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimrott (5. Juni 2008)

hm.... nett wär noch diese dame hier 

http://my.buffed.de/?c=3239358

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Tomminocka (5. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielen vielen Dank! Kannst du beide Chars eventuell drehen, daß man sie mehr von vorn sieht? Und beim Schurken den Helm sichtbar machen? Dann wär ich wunschlos glücklich.

Wie kann ich die Bilder speichern?

Grüße


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

rimrott schrieb:


> hm.... nett wär noch diese dame hier
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/?c=3239358
> 
> danke schon mal im voraus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monzel (5. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup thx Sieht super aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank! Kannst du beide Chars eventuell drehen, daß man sie mehr von vorn sieht? Und beim Schurken den Helm sichtbar machen? Dann wär ich wunschlos glücklich.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Bilder speichern?
> 
> Grüße







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Monzel schrieb:


> jup thx Sieht super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



freut mich, dass es dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (5. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (5. Juni 2008)

Das ist ja wirklich super, was du hier machst! Ich habe von sowas ja leider keine Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du die Zeit findest würde ich mich sehr über ein Avatar von meiner Hexe freuen!
So sieht sie aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär schön, wenn du die Frisur machen könntest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hier ist der Armory-Link. Ansonsten findest du sie auch unter http://my.buffed.de/?c=3524881. 
Ich denke ein dunkler Hintergrund wär gut, und kannst du sie einen Schattenblitz zaubern lassen, oder was ähnliches?
Würd mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn das klappt!


----------



## da.rt1895 (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (5. Juni 2008)

WoW! Das ging ja echt schnell! Super! Vielen, vielen Dank! Muss ich gleich mal einstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (5. Juni 2008)

aber gern doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryos (5. Juni 2008)

Großes Lob für deine Avatare! 

Die sehen richtig gut aus. =)

Kannst du meinen Gnomenmage auch darstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...eron&n=Ryos <- nur hätt ich gerne die alten Elfenkönigeschultern (passt besser) 

Am liebsten wie auf dem Screem. 

Einmal am Feuerball casten.
Einmal beim Tanzen
Und einmal am Nackt tanzen xDDDDD

Würd mich riesig freuen.

Danke im Vorraus. 

MfG Ryos

PS.: Kann mich nicht entscheiden zw hellen und dunklen Hintergrund, würds dir was ausmachen beides zu machen?


----------



## da.rt1895 (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niridias (5. Juni 2008)

Ich versuche es fröhlich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Lurky, mit Atiesh und T3 (außer Kopfteil)! ^^


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (5. Juni 2008)

Da man mich vergessen hat das ich kleine Änderungen haben möchte sag ich es jetzt nochma von neuem:
Gnom, Mage, männlich, full t5, in der ganz normalen Lauf-phase. 
Details:
der etwas gräuliche Bart (größte Bart ist das)
und noch das Gesicht mit den pinken Äuglein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

Wodka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

peace...


----------



## Siiri (5. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Hier, bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ist der schön geworden. Vielen vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Yaresh (6. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke das sieht super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur etwas ist noch *peinlich guckt* könntest du die Frisur ändern? Damit er wie mein Zwerg aussieht?^^
Mein Zwerg hat nen Pferdeschwanz sonst Glatze und glaub verflochtenen Bart ( ich weiß ist penlich wenn man das nicht weiß aber der ist meistens unter einen Helm verborgen ^^). Ich such ma einen schönen Screen damit du siehst was ich meine.

Sonst super Arbeit von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So hier der Screen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (6. Juni 2008)

nachtelf männlich mit den zwei kriegsgleven, t6 und schwarzer bogen des verräters in schussposition also die kriegsgleven auf dem rücken und noch darnassus als hintergrund wenn es geht thx


----------



## Galadith (6. Juni 2008)

Hätte gerne noch folgendes:

Taure
Druide
S3
S3 Heal Kolben und das S3 Buch
gehend nach vorne rechts (wenn möglich so wie bei meinem derzeitigen Avatar)


Danke euch!


----------



## Keller03 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich hätt gern:
Zwerg Paladin Armory >>> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Grungnir
Am besten wärs wenn er aufm schwarzen Krigselekk reitet^^
Danke schonma im voraus^^


----------



## Dreamforce (6. Juni 2008)

Da mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich was vergessen habe, schreibe ich die Bestellung noch mal, aber dieses mal komplett^^:
Es sollte ein Mensch sein(Klasse ist egal)

Ausrüstung:
Head: Dreadnaught Helm
Shoulder: Dreadnaught Pauldrons
Shirt: Spojka Black Shirt
Chest: Breastplate of Retribution
Belt: Unmelting Ice Girdle
Legs: Deathbone Legguards
Boots: Boots of the Unwavering Will
Gloves: Death Grips
Cape: Blackmetal Cape
Right Hand: Scepter of Sha'tar

Er sollte nach rechts gucken(also so, dass man die Waffe sieht) und als Animation "ReadyThrown". Der Hintergrund sollte Naxx mäßig sein.


----------



## DunCrow (6. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Hühnchen find ich am besten. Aber der Spartaner ist auch cool. Von den Ideen her und so top, aber vll solltest du nich alles auf einmal in der Sigi haben, das wirkt überladen.


----------



## Mavvy (6. Juni 2008)

ich hätt wohl gern nen t4 orc hunter mit akilzons tailonblade und der kralle von azshara, der grade nen mungobiss wirkt!

danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## da.rt1895 (6. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unbuffed (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde mich sehr über einen Männlichen Tauren-druiden,  full s2, in der Geh-Animation freuen.
Hoffe da lässt sich was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nkL (6. Juni 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich habe reichlich mit dme wow-modelviewer geübt und stelle euch nun meine Dienste zur Verfügung!
> Bitte beschreibt eure Wünsche mit Rasse, Geschlecht, Hintergrund/-farbe und Animation.
> 
> ...




hey!
ich finds ja klasse das du deine künste zur verfügung stellst!
ich würd diese auch gern in anspruch nehmen, da ich leider nicht so begabt bin^^

ich würd mich freuen wenn du meinem orc-hexer auch ein bissl leben in diesem forum geben würdest.


Orc-Hexenmeister
Full S3 equipped (waffe,schultern,halt alles)
der hintergrund würd am besten iwas passen, was zum hexer passt, wie zb feuer o.ä.
falls du noch die animation schaffst, würde ich gern jubeln oder salute nehmen.


danke im vorraus


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (6. Juni 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> so fertig ich hoffe es gefelt euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry wenn ich das nochmal aufgreife, aber 

1. hast du irgendwelche psychischen Probleme das du anderen den spaß verderben musst?

2. Du meinst deine Signatur und dein Avatar sehen toll aus? Eigentlich nur deine Signatur den dein Avatar ist mal nice aus der sig geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
   Ich muss nichtmal genauer hin sehen und merk das du mit den Zauberstab renderst, die kannten sind fürchterlich. Desweiteren werden render nie, und ich wiederhohle nie Positiv beleuchtet, besonders nie wenn sie selbst hell sind. wenn überhaupt dann beleuchtet man sie negativ. Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief auf dem render? Das meinst du doch nicht erst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass beim nächsten mal einfach beim render die Fülloptionen weg und lern mal was einarbeiten ist. Kommen wir zur Schrift, das wohl wichtigste, ja wichtiger als der render, den sie entscheidet über den ausdruck der sig und so wie du die dort hingeklatscht hast sieht es aus wie, *hust* naja ich will nicht ausfallend werden. Der Hintergrund sieht mal toll aus, einfach mit nen paar brushes und fertig ist die Sache, nicht zum thema passend nicht zu den rendern passend,Thema einarbeiten! ich hab gehört das selbst affen es schaffen ein Knopf zu drücken also sei da mal nicht so stolz drauf. Naja, mehr hast du ja nicht gemacht, Höchstens mit 5 Ebenen gearbeitet und dann noch nicht mal eine farbliche Abgrenzung.

Und zur Regen Animation, ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber bei uns steht der regen nicht für 0,1 Sekunde ist dann weg und kommt nach 0,1 Sekunde an der selben wieder, kleiner tipp: unter fenster kann man bei photoshop das animations Fenster einblenden lassen, dort gibt es ein butten auf dem 3 kugeln hintereinander sind dort gibst du 25 ein und hast ne vernübfige animation.

alles in allem, das was du als sig bezeichnest kann ich in 15 Minuten besser hinkriegen.

btt:

Ich find das cool das du das so machst und den leuten die das nicht können einen animierten avatar ermöglichst, aber für mich ist das nichts weil ich mehr ein freund der stehenden bilder bin^^


----------



## D3r0s (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich hätte auch gern ein Ava, könntest du vllt eine Kuh machen, also der Kopf ganz vorne und sollte ein bisschen wackeln.

Also ungefähr so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur ein bisschen größer und nen wackelden Kopf.
(natürlich 100x100)
LG,
D3r0s


----------



## Phobius (6. Juni 2008)

Will mir au was wünschen ^^

Human T6 Mage (Male), schönen Stab (pls net einer aus der Arena ^^).
Cast-Sequenze bitte einmal Omnicast (oder wie dat heisst).

Rest der Ausrüstung darfst du dir sogar aussuchen *gg*


----------



## Megamage (6. Juni 2008)

Kanns euch auch eure Wünscher erfüllen schickt mir eine PM und ich mache es für euch!


----------



## Andî39 (8. Juni 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibt es nur eins zu sagen: Klasse Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (8. Juni 2008)

Als ich die Frage in einem eigenen Thema stellte verwies man mich hier.... hoffe ich finde hier ne Antwort.
Wie kann man beim Modelviewer visuelle Buffs à la Schattenform oder Eisblock einstellen? Und kann man den Char auch Spells aussprechen lassen?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (15. Juni 2008)

dann schreibe ich mich auch mal fix hierhinein:

also ich hätte auch gerne ein avatar und zwar

eine Menschen-Frau mit dem Gesicht und Harren, was gleich noch kommt
als Robe gerne: vestments of the avatar
irgendwelche unanfälligen schuhe ^^
und Handschuhe nehme ich : lunar handwraps---ja die passen nicht wirklich, aber da das ja ein kleiner ava ist, geht das schon ^^

dann fände ich es schön, wenn sie auf den Betrachter zu geht..mehr nicht^^

ich hoffe meine wünsche waren nicht zu dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebe grüße und danke
Anne

ps: da hab ich doch glatt das Bild vergessen ^^
[attachment=3338:WoWScrnS...8_074656.jpg]


----------



## Philipp23 (15. Juni 2008)

Hatte mich auch einmal veruscht. Hatte aber nach ein paar minütchen kein bock mehr.


----------



## Kahadan (3. Juli 2008)

Kann man irgentwie im Modelviewer die Druidengestalten darstellen?
Also z.B. die Katzenform von Nachtelfendruiden oder den Druidenbären der Horde?


----------



## Olynth (3. Juli 2008)

Find ich gut das du das anbietest!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könntest du für mich vll ein Blutelfpala machen mit full T6, dem Hammer der Sühne aus MH und dem Teufelsteinbollwerk(oder ähnlich^^) von Supremus ausm Schwarzen Tempel?

Animation wär nett wenn du ihn Langsam laufen lässt mit gezogener Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seitwärts aber nicht auf den betrachter drauf sondern etwas schräg versetzt.

Thx im Vorraus

edith meint: das er einen schwarzen Hintergrund braucht :->


----------



## FoolsTome (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn du schon dabei bist, hätte gern nen Weiblich Undead Schurken mit t5, Blade of Infamy aus Hyjal und dem schwert von Mother Sharraz in der Offhand. Animation... hmmm Kämpfend. Wäre super wenns ne nahaufname ist, schwerter sollten allerdings noch zu sehen sein.
Hintergrund: Egal, irgendein background aus BT oder Hyjal oder irgendwas passendes, nur nichts einfarbiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeeeee!


----------



## Olynth (4. Juli 2008)

/push need ava plx!!! :-/


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

wow thx für den netten verstärker shami

http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/5085/orcshamcn4.gif

hab ihn nur über PM "bestellt" aber der is einfach zu geil um ihn der Welt vorzuenthalten


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

wie kann man ein bild so reinstellen dass es kein link ist sondern direkt angezeigt wird?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (4. Juli 2008)

ok habs thx an alle die mir geantwortet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ XD


----------



## Kasska (4. Juli 2008)

hoi kannste mir nen S2 schurken machen (blutelf..männlich) mit s4 waffen (wen de keine s4 waffen findest geht auch wens die s2/s3 waffen sind) (die faustwaffen)^^ ahja nen cooler hintergrund währe auch cool


----------



## Ârwenpriest (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn du Zeit und lust hast ich hätte gern einen: weiblichen Nachtelf Priester Full t6 Mit Zhardoom Großstab des Verschlingers (in Schattengestalt) schwarzen Hintergrund stehend
mfg Arwen


----------



## asriell (4. Juli 2008)

also wenn du viel zeit hast hätt ich gernen ne menschen hexer, full t5 mit sturm des chaos als waffe. am liebsten währgend er irgendwas beschwört oder so


----------



## Bewl (4. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

ich hätte gerne einen *Männlichen Troll Schamanen*. Voll s3 !! *WICHTIG s3* !!^^
Umhang: Makelloser Umhang des Reinherzigen
Waffe: Errettung des rachsüchtigen Gladiators
Schild: ( sry, weiß nicht den Namen...das Rote Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wo man auch zurzeit für Ehre bekommt also s2 ! ) Sry^^

Und bitte mach das der Schami läuft, und die Sicht auf den Char sollte so sein wie bei meinem Alten Bild.

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Olynth (7. Juli 2008)

keiner mehr hier der ein paar avatare machen kann???

Könnt dann mal pls jmd den link posten wo ich den Model viewer herbekomme?

mfg


----------



## Olynth (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo ist überhaupt noch einer der "avater maker" da??


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Den Model Viewer gibts hier zum kostenlosen Download.


----------



## Gocu (8. Juli 2008)

@Bewl

Sry aber wollte dir das machen bekomme auch die Rüstung hin aber die Waffen gehen irgendwie nicht, würde auch die neue Version runterladen aber bei mir ist die verbuggt sry


----------



## Crackmack (8. Juli 2008)

Huhu könnte mir wer nen  n811 Schurke machn?
t6(s3 würd au gehen)
Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth( kP mehr wie die heissen^^)


Wollte es selber machn aba der Modelviewer funt auf meinem Pc net so wie er soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\\\Edit///

Jedenfalls das mit den Avataren net.

\\\Edit2///

hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## LordNero (8. Juli 2008)

also wenns keine umstände macht hätte ich gerne folgendes:

Rasse: Gnom
Klasse: Schurke
MainHand: Krigsgleve von Azzinoth
OffHand: Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth
Set: T6 wenn du das nicht hast bitte S3
Rücken: Königlicher Umhang der Arathikönige
Bewegung: Führt die Fähigkeit "Tritt" aus
Kamera: man sieht ihn schräg von der seite so das er nach links guckt.
Frisur: so wie im angehängten Bild
Hintergrund: Schwarz

Vielen dank


----------



## lukss (8. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## Bewl (9. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> @Bewl
> 
> Sry aber wollte dir das machen bekomme auch die Rüstung hin aber die Waffen gehen irgendwie nicht, würde auch die neue Version runterladen aber bei mir ist die verbuggt sry




Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...also verstehe ich das richtig ? Du bekommst s3 hin blos die Waffe macht dir schwierigkeiten ?

Wenn das so ist, dann einfach ohne Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Mfg Bewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (9. Juli 2008)

ich finde es toll,wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht sowas zuerstellen. Ich kann sowas nicht.


----------



## Fan (9. Juli 2008)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> ich finde es toll,wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht sowas zuerstellen. Ich kann sowas nicht.


Ich finde es auch schön wenn sich Leute anbieten so etwas zu machen.

Ich hätte auch gern einen Avatar. Und zwar hätte ich gern einen Nachtelf (Holy-) Priester im T5 und im T6, ohne Waffe.
Als Animation auf der Stelle stehend. Ggf. Closeup.

Wäre schön wenn sich einer der begabten Leute hier die Zeit dafür nehmen würden.

Lieben Dank.


----------



## Golfyarmani (9. Juli 2008)

Da schließe ich mich an. ich möchte gerne auch ein Avatar vom meinen Main(orc Schamane)
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## Purpurklinge (9. Juli 2008)

Ich mach auch gerne Avatare/Bildschirmhintergründe.
Bin noch bis freitag zu erreichen (danach urlaub); schreibt mir am besten eine PM mit euren Wünschen (für Bildschirmhintergründe bitte noch eue Bildschirmauflösung).

Euer Purpur


----------



## Nakotix (9. Juli 2008)

Heyho
Macht mir wer nen geilen Blood11 mage mit s4 (wenn dus net hast t6 bzw. s3) er sollte feuerball casten wenns geht und aufm schwarzen hintergrund
wäre sehr nett ^^
mfh Nakotix


----------



## böseee (9. Juli 2008)

da mal nen hübsches von mir       wenn ich jemand damit erwische dann^^


----------



## the Jester (9. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich finde super, dass Leute die das können ihr Dienste zur Verfügung stellen.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir meinen Zwergenpaladin als Avatar nachbauen könntet, hier der Arsenallink:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ion&n=Reorx

Mein Reo hat rötlichbraune Haare und den zu 2 Zöpfen geflochtenen Bart bei relativ rosa Hautfarbe.

Veieln Dank, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Erpur (13. Juli 2008)

Rasse: Mensch männlich
Klasse: Paladin
MainHand: Hammer der Sühne
OffHand: Teufelsstein Bollwerk
Set: T6 
Rücken: Tuch des letzten Gefechts
Bewegung: hm nen heal ? 
Kamera: man sieht ihn schräg von der seite 
Frisur: bei t6 kopf eigentlich egal oder ?
Hintergrund: Schwarz oder was halt nett ausssieht ka ^^


----------



## Monoecus (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (24. Juli 2008)

Erpur schrieb:


> Rasse: Mensch männlich
> Klasse: Paladin
> MainHand: Hammer der Sühne
> OffHand: Teufelsstein Bollwerk
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannesthelion (25. Juli 2008)

ich hätte gerne ein T2 (Ohne Helm)  Blutelf Paladin mit Ashbringer schonmal danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hintergrund überlass ich dir was halt gut aussieht  und er soll Praktisch auf den Betrachter zumaschieren wenn das möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Hannesthelion schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne ein T2 (Ohne Helm)  Blutelf Paladin mit Ashbringer schonmal danke im voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Animation läuft im Browser leider sehr langsam ab...
Die eigentliche Datei läuft flüssig und in angemessener Geschwindigkeit...
Falls du noch spezielle Lichteffekte haben möchstest, dann schicke mir bitte eine PN...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (26. Juli 2008)

Wenn das geht hät ich gern einen Blood11 hunter mit t6 und Höllenhäscher thx schon im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder mit ashbringer bewegung wär n1 auf nem n811 mount


----------



## Taranosh (26. Juli 2008)

Hmm all die Avatare sehen bisher echt hübsch aus! Könntest du einen braunen männlichen Tauren mit dem brokatset!! (alles nur ohne Schultern) Und nem braunen Hut auf dem Rabenfürsten reitend machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Wenn das geht hät ich gern einen Blood11 hunter mit t6 und Höllenhäscher thx schon im voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



welcher ashbringer und welches mount genau?
und welche bewegung??


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUHAHAHA


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Wenn das geht hät ich gern einen Blood11 hunter mit t6 und Höllenhäscher thx schon im voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Taranosh schrieb:


> Hmm all die Avatare sehen bisher echt hübsch aus! Könntest du einen braunen männlichen Tauren mit dem brokatset!! (alles nur ohne Schultern) Und nem braunen Hut auf dem Rabenfürsten reitend machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (26. Juli 2008)

hiho

kannst du schon Todesritter machen ? 
wenn ja...dann folgendes:
1.weißer Hintergrund (FALLS es gehen SOLLTE,Orgrimmar als Hintergrund)
2.Troll (!!!) Todesritter
3.Animation ./angeben
4.Rüssi - einfach nur was Schwarzes,Helm sollte ausgeblendet sein
5.Wappenrock des Beschützers
zu 3.:also der soll keine Attacke machn einfach nur ./angeben

Falls DK nicht geht
dann folgendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.Troll Mage
2.Hintergrund schwarz (wenns geht Donnerfels als Hintergrund)
3.Anitmation:Feuerschalg
4.Rüssi,T6
5.Wappenrock der Flamme

Hoffe,du kannst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


Frisur ist Wayne,KEINE GLATZE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taranosh (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wau ist ja echt hübsch geworden! Danke dir!


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> kannst du schon Todesritter machen ?
> wenn ja...dann folgendes:
> ...



Ich weiß, dass ist nich Thunderbluff, sondern Old Ironforge...

Mein Map-Viewer zickt leider bei den Brücken von TB rum^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg so nice...danke dir echt!


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

wenn du noch mehr möchtest sag bescheid

ich kann dir die auch in besserer qualität hochladen, allerdings sind die dann nicht mehr animiert...


----------



## Mysta 11 (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> wenn du noch mehr möchtest sag bescheid
> 
> ich kann dir die auch in besserer qualität hochladen, allerdings sind die dann nicht mehr animiert...




"Das von dir hochgeladene Bild ist zu groß"

was nun ? Kannst du mir helfen ?


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> "Das von dir hochgeladene Bild ist zu groß"
> 
> was nun ? Kannst du mir helfen ?



in welchem sinne zu groß??

dateigröße oder abmessungen??


----------



## Manniac (26. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte gerne : 


Einen Mensch krieger mit t6, helm ausgeblendet, mit beiden illidan schwertern, aber so das sie gezückt sind und nicht auf dem rücken

Hintergrund am besten arathi becken oder warsongschlucht


----------



## Mysta 11 (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> in welchem sinne zu groß??
> 
> dateigröße oder abmessungen??




kA,ich habs in meinen ordner getan,Buffed sagt mit dann,dass es zu groß wär


----------



## Redtim (26. Juli 2008)

ich würd gern nen t2 Taurenjäger haben, der auf nem bären reitet wenns geht^^ wenns nicht geht dann soll der halt mit rok delar ZIEL (nicht schießen)^^
danke schonmal^^

PS: hintergrund am betsen von eienr scherbe in nagrand auf garadar blickent


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne :
> 
> 
> Einen Mensch krieger mit t6, helm ausgeblendet, mit beiden illidan schwertern, aber so das sie gezückt sind und nicht auf dem rücken
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> kA,ich habs in meinen ordner getan,Buffed sagt mit dann,dass es zu groß wär



Du musst es direkt verlinken, nicht hochladen


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> ich würd gern nen t2 Taurenjäger haben, der auf nem bären reitet wenns geht^^ wenns nicht geht dann soll der halt mit rok delar ZIEL (nicht schießen)^^
> danke schonmal^^
> 
> PS: hintergrund am betsen von eienr scherbe in nagrand auf garadar blickent




Sry, aber in meinem Mapviewer ist nagrand leider nicht drin...

wenn du mir nen screenschot von genau dem platz schickst, den du haben möchtest, kann ich das machen...


----------



## PlagueKrag (26. Juli 2008)

Hi 

Ich würde gern nen Undead warlock Haben mit t6 wo die flügel raus gucken und wo er nen verbrennen castet wäre das möglich?

MFG 
Plague


----------



## Mysta 11 (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Du musst es direkt verlinken, nicht hochladen



direkt verlinken ? gib mir mal ne "anleitung" wie ichs machen muss

bin leider nicht so hell wie manch ander hier (-.-)


----------



## Arthros (26. Juli 2008)

wwürdest du so nett sein und mir nen Zwerg Jäger im T2 mit dem http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28581 in geht das das er das Gewerh so auf die schulter legt ??? sonstb ein fach in der hand halten und er sollte gern im Onxy hort stehen und vllt eine tote onxy im hintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so das war jett sejr anspruchs voll aber wen das geht wär das cool sonst kann er aber auch wo anders stehn^^ ach ja und schwarze haare sollte er haben und den bart mit den zwei gepflochtenen (schreibt man das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zöpfen


----------



## Inamar (26. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

wärst du bitte so nett und macht mir ein so grosses bild wie du da in den letzten posts gemacht hast, mit folgenden daten: 
1. Rasse: Mensch, männlich , Paladin
2.Rüstung: Voll T4
3.Waffe: Der Heilerkolben, der von Prinz gedroppt wird. (Gerechtigkeit des Lichts)
4. Animation: Dauerhaftes casten.( Heiliges Licht bzw Lichtblitz)
5. Hintergrund: Etwas aus den Pestländern^^

Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Bitte ab sofort nur noch Anfragen per Mail:
Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de



Inamar schrieb:


> 5. Hintergrund: Etwas aus den Pestländern^^




Erinnert mich an Ronny aus den östlichen Pestländern...^^


----------



## Ben313 (26. Juli 2008)

Falls du deine Dienste noch zu verfügung stellst und es nix kostet^^ hätt isch gerne

Son skellet (KEIN UD) Mit Priester T5 Set und die Waffe: Stab der vollständigen Genesung.

Vllt grad n Heilzauber am casten

 THX im voraus^^


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> Falls du deine Dienste noch zu verfügung stellst und es nix kostet^^ hätt isch gerne
> 
> Son skellet (KEIN UD) Mit Priester T5 Set und die Waffe: Stab der vollständigen Genesung.
> 
> ...




Lies mal einen Post über dir...


----------



## Ben313 (26. Juli 2008)

Ja sry habs zu spät gemerkt  und dir auch schon ne E-Mail geschrieben, sorry


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

katakis1 schrieb:


> ma ne frage... hab jetzt lfter den modelviewer gesucht aber... nie funktionierenden download gefunden... plf giiief ^^
> und bitte auch sagen inwelchen ordner ich den kopieren soll
> 
> 
> ...



Offizielle Website des WoW Model Viewers

Kannst du speichern wo du willst...

Ich habs irgendwo in nem Unterordner vom Desktop...

Der findet die Dateien schon selbst...


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

katakis1 schrieb:


> womit öffnen? hab grade nur nen mac zur verfügung



Wenn du auf deinem Mac dieses Programm hast, mit dem du Windows emulieren kannst, dann starte diese jetzt

ansonsten hast du leider pech...^^


----------



## Monoecus (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundixi (27. Juli 2008)

Hi ihr Profies ... hier erst einmal ein Lob an euch ... super Arbeit.

Natürlich hätte ich natürlich auch eine Bitte. Könntest du mir auch ein Avatar basteln ? 
Wäre schön wenn du mein Char in der Auflösung 130px × 150px und 100px × 100px mit transparenten Hintergrund erstellen könntest (Ansicht leicht rechts)Kampfhaltung vielleicht.
Vielen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## Cháoskríeger (27. Juli 2008)

Könntet ihr mir auch bitte ein Avatar Erstellen ein Hexenmeister Rasse Mensch aufm Mount mit T5-T4 welche teile du auswählst ist egal ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (27. Juli 2008)

muss sagen die teiler sind echt cool hab zum glück schon eines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drynwin (27. Juli 2008)

Mein Wunsch wäre ein Pala in t6 mit dem Illidan Kolben und Bastion des Lichts, der in Blase wegläuft.xD


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (27. Juli 2008)

Postet ihr nur oder lest ihr auch?

Bitte ab sofort nur noch Anfragen per Mail:
Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de


----------



## Alldemize (27. Juli 2008)

Meinen T6 Mage auf Taerar bitte mit sturm des chaos anstatt dem dolch: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Alldemize

der soll bitte auf scherbenwelt hintergrund laufen 

frisur: keine stehenden haare die sollten wenn möglich nach unten hängen und gelb sein


----------



## Ben313 (27. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Bitte ab sofort nur noch Anfragen per Mail:
> Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de





DAS solltet ihr vorher lesen!


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (27. Juli 2008)

hallo leute sry dass ich keien avis mehr mache ich schreib erstens grad ausm inet cafe (meins ist seit wochen kaputt)und zweitens kann cih keine avis mehr machen weil die neueste version ne andere garfikkarte braucht als die die ich hab um animated gifs zu erstellen 
naja danke an die die anstelle von mir hier weitermachen gute arbeit!


----------



## Kofineas (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte gerne einen rülpsenden Barney Gumble von den Simpsons^^


----------



## Ben313 (30. Juli 2008)

omg-.-

Anfragen an Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de!!!


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juli 2008)

anfragen umbedingt hier posten und nicht an Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de senden?


----------



## Bewl (31. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> anfragen umbedingt hier posten und nicht an Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de senden?


#

Nein an die E-Mail -.-


----------



## Foom (31. Juli 2008)

Sers hätte gerne en Orc/mänlich/krieger modell mit 
s4 hose, handschuhen
s3 Helm, Brust
s2 2hand kolben(mit scharfrichter), Schultern

bitte mit Schwarzem hintergrund und als pm geschikt - und nen bigmac dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke im voraus^^


----------



## Bewl (31. Juli 2008)

Foom schrieb:


> Sers hätte gerne en Orc/mänlich/krieger modell mit
> s4 hose, handschuhen
> s3 Helm, Brust
> s2 2hand kolben(mit scharfrichter), Schultern
> ...




Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anfrage an *Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de* !!!!


----------



## Krimson (31. Juli 2008)

Bewl schrieb:


> Omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so damits jeder lesen kann *Anfrage an Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de *

Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (31. Juli 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> so damits jeder lesen kann *Anfrage an Kevin_Schrader@gmx.de *
> 
> Besser?
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank !^^


----------

